# Efficiency/Sizing Questions



## reddog176 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello All,

I've got some questions concerning LP stoves. We currently own an older Warm Morning heater, 85,000BTU/hr. It's our primary heat for the house. Being that I'm at the office at the moment I don't have alot of specifics on it, but can get those later if you need them.
I 'think' it's circa. the 70's or 80's. It's got an always on pilot light. 
Looks similar to this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I've read up on the newer more efficient LP heaters, but I cant seem to find any units that go up that high in BTU, except for basement furnace jobs. 

I'm not particularly fond of the ventless units, they always seem to give me a slight headache. The direct vent units intrigue me. 

What are my options as far as replacing this with something similarly sized? Will it be a large difference in amount of LP used? Is it even worth considering the upgrade?

Thanks,
Reddog176


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2010)

Like you said, most of the gas stoves on the market will NOT give you that amount of heat (85K BTU).
The largest ones that I'm familiar with are less than 1/2 of that (40K BTU). 
They are Direct Vent (DV) units & a unit that size, installed, is going to be in the $3.5 - $4k range.
If you NEED 80 - 85K BTU, you're talking $7 - $7.5K - installed - for 2 units.
Those prices are upstate NY at this time of year, for a couple of 40K Jotul
GF 600 Firelights at 20% off the manufacturer's list, with gas line, venting & labor...
YMMV...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2010)

empire sells, or used to sell a model called rh65  65k btu vented room heater

looks like they are still avail...

http://www.empirecomfort.com/EMPIRECOMFORT/pdf2008/Room-Heaters.pdf


----------



## reddog176 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks 
Reddog176


----------

